# Do you smoke?



## skiNEwhere (Jan 5, 2011)

Tobacco that is, for those of you who would be thinking amoung other lines.....

Unfortunately I do, have been for about 8 months now, mostly because of boredom


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2011)

You are missing two options.  

1) ex-smoker
2) professional quitter.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 5, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> You are missing two options.
> 
> 1) ex-smoker
> 2) professional quitter.



Yea I thought of the first one after I already posted the polls, I don't think there is a way I can change it


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2011)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yea I thought of the first one after I already posted the polls, I don't think there is a way I can change it



I added the options for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

started smoking very young.. 12? i remember the first time i took a drag off a cigarette, some guy drove by threw his cigarette out the window, i picked it up and smoked it.

i'm old, cigs were $0.75 a pack when i started. i quit on my 25th birthday, haven't gone back to it since.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I added the options for you.



Thanks bud!:razz:


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2011)

Cigars only  AND Ex-Cig smoker


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2011)

My last cigarette was in the 1980's.   I was "professional quittter" for most of that decade.   The thing that always got me started again was roaring drunk at the bar where everyone around me was smoking.   It became really difficult to smoke at work.   The states made bars non-smoking.   That made it easier to transition from "professional quitter" to "ex-smoker".

I've been battling weight problems ever since.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 5, 2011)

Smoked for over 20 years before becoming an ex-smoker 2 years ago.


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2011)

Remember back in the day when your desk came with an ashtray at work?   And it was common place to light up in a conference room...


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 5, 2011)

ex smoker for around 12 years, before that was i was a pro quitter/only smoked at work for about 10 yrs, pack+/day smoker for ten before that.

I'll have a cigar now and then - maybe <10 a year


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2011)

dmc said:


> Remember back in the day when your desk came with an ashtray at work?   And it was common place to light up in a conference room...



Yep.   I was doing startup companies back then.   60 to 70 hour weeks writing code fueled by free coffee and cigarettes.   Beer and pizza every Friday afternoon where the whole company got trashed.   I used to get home in time to see the first couple of minutes of the late show with Carson or the late-late show with Letterman before going to bed.

It was kind of like Mad Men but the office space was far less opulent, people dressed "engineer" where khakis and a golf shirt was dressing up and shorts & tee shirt was summer wear, and the secretaries weren't as hot.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

and what did you smoke?

Marlboro Lights for me.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2011)

My first cigarette was after getting high around age 16.   Pot is a gateway drug to cigarettes.   

I smoked heavily in college in the 2nd half of the 1970's.   The starting procedure when you got in the car was:  close the door, hit the cigarette lighter, start the car, put on your seat belt, lighter popped and light a cigarette, drive.   In the 80's, I'd chain smoke in the bar and was a professional quitter much of the rest of the time.

The last time I had tobacco was in the mid-1990's.   I'd been cold turkey since 1989.   A German friend of mine asked me if I wanted to get high at a trade show somewhere in Germany.  We wandered off to a deserted part of the hall.   He pulled out a rolling paper, a Marlboro, and put a mix of tobacco and hash in the rolling paper.   I was all freaked out... not about the hash but about the tobacco.   It was _REALLY_ hard to quit and I didn't want to go through that again.


----------



## amf (Jan 5, 2011)

Working on a tobacco research farm one summer made me vow to never smoke a 'grette for two reasons... 1] my hands would be black from handling leaf at the end of a day, and I'd never want to inhale that stuff, and 2] none of the best product made it into the sticks.  That led me to the occasional cigar in a well-ventilated atmosphere, a true pleasure.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 5, 2011)

Quit cold a year ago after 18 years. Still miss it on occasion.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 5, 2011)

In April, it will be 10 years since I quit.  It took me 4 serious attempts to quit (the last one being successful).



> 3191 days, 21 hours, 8 minutes and 48 seconds smoke free.
> 
> 79797 cigarettes not smoked.
> $20,947.50 and 20 months, 9 days, 13 hours of your life saved.
> ...



Anyone using an e-cig?  I've heard some good things from current smokers about them.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

i'm a nicotine junkie. smoke free but still addicted. ive quit for 5 yrs..twice! i convince myself i can have JUST one. then another....... if i found out i had 6 months to live, i'd become a human smokestack. people who have never smoked don't understand.


----------



## crank (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm an occasional smoker and have been since I was 15 or so.  Sometimes I will go through a pack in a week or 2, more often I will buy a pack and throw it out, unfinished, a month or so later because the butts are stale.

I smoke when I'm out in the fresh air - chairlifts are a big smoking lounge for me.  I  almost always light up after a mountain bike ride - dumb, I know.

The other time I light up is when playing guitar.  If I have a gig I will smoke 3 or 4 cigarettes through the course of a night during breaks between sets and after the gig is done.  Times when I'm gigging a lot I cut way back to maybe 1 or 2  a night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2011)

I quit 36 yrs ago before MMOST of u were Born    Used to smoke 2 packs a day  also smoked  a Meershaum pipe  for awhile and cigars too. The Queen quit then  too she used to smoke a pack a day

But when the research came out in the 70's i said:  "i'm done! " Suddenly no smoker's hack,  everything tasted better and well u  know the drill


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

anyone that knows when , to the second, their last smoke was, spends alot of time thinking about it. i know my last was 09/15/09because it was the day of my second heart attack. i was an avid mountain biker. first thing i did when we got back to the cars was light a smoke


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2011)

Smoked throughout college and for a few years after. Never felt totally addicted. I could smoke a pack one day and not have any the next. It was mostly a social thing. Mostly Marb Lights, Mediums and Parliaments, sometimes Camel Lights. My wife quit when we were planning to have our first child. It was really hard for her especially considering the job she had at the time, but she hasn't smoked since. I don't think I've had a cigarette since either. I'll smoke a cigar here and there, but even that's rare, as is the other stuff. Just don't like inhaling shit into my lungs.


----------



## noski (Jan 5, 2011)

My grandmother used to let me light her Salem Lights when I was a young teen. I smoked for maybe 5 or 6 years in my late teens and early 20s, mostly socially. I quit 29 years ago, and haven't looked back. I can smell someone else's smoke a mile away.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2011)

I only smoke in crowded gondolas and in liftlines.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been smoking since I was 14, so 26 years now.  Quit for 5 months in 2000, had 1 with somebody and that was it.  For the last 3 years or so I've only been smoking while I'm working, about a pack a day 4 days a week.  Also I usually would buy a pack for  a long drive to a ski area, if it was a close area I wouldn't smoke that day.  All the down time in hotels and sitting around airports is all the excuse I need to smoke.

I can go without cigarettes when I'm not working no problem.  I've had 2 week vacations where I didn't smoke at all and rarely thought about it but the first day back at work I'm smoking again.

I just bought an electronic cigarette and I like it, haven't had a tobacco cig since I got it.  There is no combustion, it just vaporizes a liquid solution of flavoring and nicotine and you inhale the vapor.  No smoke, no smell but it simulates the physical habits of smoking so hopefully I'm done with tobacco.


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2011)

2knees said:


> I only smoke in crowded gondolas and in liftlines.



good one...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

nicotine junkie for sure.  Been smoking since a freshman in High School, so nearing in on 20 years.

quit for about 4 months last year, then I got married.  :lol:

I need to try again soon.  I'm envious of folks who can smoke socially without becoming addicted.  I'm just not that guy.  Everytime I've quit, which has never been longer than a few months on several occasions, I've gone back to being a pack a day smoker within a week of having 'just one'.


----------



## dmc (Jan 5, 2011)

I quit 20 years ago.... Cold turkey!

During that time - I was in Barbados and got HAMMERED at a bar.... Shock...
Bought a pack of smokes and smoke the last one as the sun rose...  A whole pack...

Spent the next 2 day laying on the beach with a towel over my head...  Couldn't move... Totally toxed,,,


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2011)

I did in college. A very similar smoker to what Greg posted. I just kinda stopped. I'll still have one now and again.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 5, 2011)

I never smoked.  People's walks down memory lane in this thread sparked a few funny memories of my own.

Imagine this...I tried smoking a cigarette at a high school dance.  My friends were doing it, so I thought I'd attempt it.  Those were the days, huh?  Smoking at a school function...?  Hilarious.  As for me, I looked like a dope, so I never tried it again.  

In college my best friend and my husband (then boyfriend) would smoke in class; some professors did as well.  

After we were married several years, my level of tolerance for my husband's bad habit got extremely low.  He quit pretty much cold turkey after our third child was born.  We were taking a 10-hour car trip, he knew I wouldn't allow smoking the car, so he figured it was as good a time as any.  He still does smoke on occasion; when in a bar, or when there's a ton of stress.  He tries to hide it from me, but that's pretty much an impossibility.  It hasn't yet become a habit once again for him.  (He had a heart attack at 47, about 15 years after he quit.)

What really saddens me is that I have a kid who's a smoker.  He is totally and completely not allowed to smoke in my presence.  (LOL..."allowed."  He's turning 29 on Friday.)  He's having his wisdom teeth out later this month and the oral surgeon advised him that it would be a good time for him to quit.  Say a prayer, please.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 5, 2011)

2knees said:


> I only smoke in crowded gondolas and in liftlines.



Nice. I only smoke in gondolas, not lift lines. :beer:

When are you coming up?


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2011)

Non-smoker. Both my parents smoked (my mom while pregnant with me) so I'm a bit of an anomaly. Mom quit when she was preggo with her last kid (I was 12) and didn't smoke for 12 years but then went through this stressful time when I was 24 and started smoking again. Dad smoked all along til he had a heart attack when I was 27. He quit for 6 months but since my mom and brothers still smoked around him, he's back to smoking. Doc told him that was worse than the food for his heart... 

So out of our family of 6, both my parents and both my brothers smoke and my sister is married to a smoker...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 5, 2011)

I smoked pack+ a day for 12 years or so. One day in 1983, threw the pack of fags I had out of my car window, haven't touched one since. I'll do an occasional cigar.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Nice. I only smoke in gondolas, not lift lines. :beer:
> 
> When are you coming up?



hopefully soon.  really wanted to get up after the last storm but only made it to snow.  How's BB doin?  rackin it still i hope.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 5, 2011)

Never smoked (tried it a couple times but didn't care for it much).  My younger brother developed the habit in High School stemming from another habit he got into.  He's been off and on for 10 years now.  I really wish he would quit for his kids sake and his own health.  My mom constantly harasses him about it.  I dated a smoker once.  Pretty gross.  Can't stand the smell it leaves on your clothes and kissing her wasn't much fun either.  Very glad most states I travel to have no-smoking laws in restaraunts and bars.  I can't even imagine what it must have been like when people could smoke at work!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 5, 2011)

2knees said:


> hopefully soon.  really wanted to get up after the last storm but only made it to snow.  How's BB doin?  rackin it still i hope.



Nice. Have not seen BB since mid-December.  He is complaining about the drive and the cold.  I think he is due for a Sundown appearance soon. :uzi:He is still racking it, just not up north.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 6, 2011)

Voted no. I will have an occassional cigar while tailgating though.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been on the cig wagon for 16 months now, but horribly addicted to nicorette for 15.9 of them. I do enjoy the occasional cigar, but only after having quit for about 10 months - avoiding smokers, the bar, bought a new car, cleaned the hell out of all my clothes and possessions, had a long talk with myself, repeatedly, about the fact this was suicidal, had a kid, etc. etc. In fact, I had to get a little smoke nazi against smokers, some of them friends. It was very conflicting, but I realized that my life depended on coming to despise and hate cigarettes. All this after 1,345,849 attempts to quit in the past 10 years. It was always something horrible that sent me back to "f%$# it" land and buy a pack... anything from having a bad day to someone dying, the latter seeming most justified as it was unexpected and in front of me on a motorcycle. This time around I have stood on the idea that nothing can ever justify returning to it, not even all out nuclear war.... not even being told I was going to die tomorrow. 

I still absolutely love the smell of a burning cigarette, which can now be smelled on the expressway from 25 cars in front of me at 70mph. I see kids smoking now and I just want to grab them by the neck and shake them senseless to not make the same mistake I did. The damn things are just an awful plague on mankind.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

crack
meth

?


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 6, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> ... the oral surgeon advised him that it would be a good time for him to quit.  Say a prayer, please.


I hope he decides to.. and succeeds.  I've never smoked, not once.  Don't ever plan to either - not after watching my grandmother waste away as a vegetable for 4 years in a nursing home after a major stroke took everything but her last breath.  The docs said the endless chain of cigarettes was a big contributor.  But what struck me more than that is she still craved a puff and begged my grandfather to light them up for her and hold those filthy things to her lips.  Here she was totally paralyzed and half brain dead, couldn't remember who or where she was, and yet she still craved the nicotine.  Nope, I'll never start.  Ever.

My wife quit two weeks before our first date in February of 1998 and hasn't touched one since.  I'm so proud of her.  She's been through a lot (medically) in the last 12 years and if anyone deserves to light one up to forget her worries for a bit, it's her.  But she's stayed smoke free through it all.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 6, 2011)

smitty77 said:


> *I hope he decides to.. and succ*eeds.  I've never smoked, not once.  Don't ever plan to either - not after watching my grandmother waste away as a vegetable for 4 years in a nursing home after a major stroke took everything but her last breath.  The docs said the endless chain of cigarettes was a big contributor.  But what struck me more than that is she still craved a puff and begged my grandfather to light them up for her and hold those filthy things to her lips.  Here she was totally paralyzed and half brain dead, couldn't remember who or where she was, and yet she still craved the nicotine.  Nope, I'll never start.  Ever.
> 
> My wife quit two weeks before our first date in February of 1998 and hasn't touched one since.  I'm so proud of her.  She's been through a lot (medically) in the last 12 years and if anyone deserves to light one up to forget her worries for a bit, it's her.  But she's stayed smoke free through it all.



Thank you.  Me, too.  

My parents smoked; my mom quit cold turkey my senior year of high school (I'm the oldest of 5), but my dad's story was similar to your grandmother's.  Major heart attack at the age 55; a couple of years later quadruple bypass; bouts of pneumonia...he never quit, but he didn't think anyone knew.  It was throat cancer that eventually killed him.  That was attributed to alcohol, not the cigarettes.

Looking back, I can't believe I married a smoker.  I hate it.  Thank God he quit.  My kids don't really remember that, although we have some videos that show him with a cigarette when they were really little.

Yay for your wife!   I hope the same for my son.  : )


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 8, 2011)

You could call me a professional quitter.  Been smoking since I was 16.  I was working at a sleep away camp and I guess you could say I just wanted to be cool.  Hooked on my first drag.

Quit once in 2003 for a few months.  Short quits again for a while after that.  Quit for a year in 2006 and then again for about six months last year again for two months this summer.  The move to Vermont did me in stresswise on the last quit, bi-weekly round trips were just to much.

Quit season is just around the corner.  Already mentally preparing.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2011)

NYDrew said:


> I was working at a sleep away camp and I guess you could say I just wanted to be cool.
> 
> .




Upstate?  Lacaonda...echo?


----------



## lerops (Jan 8, 2011)

Smoked for 5 years, then stopped enjoying it, quit and only smoked when drinking. Then after another 5 years stopped enjoying with drinks, too, and quit alltogether. I still smoke when I am in the mood, maybe once a year or so and the occasional cigar.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 9, 2011)

I got off the triple yesterday and a guy in a one piece all bundled up came skiing up to me.  He started giving me a hard time cause he could smell my cig a chair behind.  I was a little taken back but used to it.  I won him over in about two minutes.  Told him sky had 15 inches of snow on it and it was the place to go.  Was on sky the run before.  Ther was 20 inches but it was a mixture of natural and manmade. Really tough.  Hope he had fun with that.  He probably got 200 yards down the trail before he figured it out.


----------



## Edd (Jan 9, 2011)

Started in high school unfortunately and went off/on for 8ish years.  Haven't touched one in 15 years.  Quitting was the smartest thing I ever did but that's not saying much.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 9, 2011)

Why is anyone still smoking today ?   Why not just blow your brains out and get it over with ? You're skiers, for gwad sakes people, your body is your tool, keep it waxed :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 10, 2011)

NYDrew said:


> You could call me a professional quitter.  Been smoking since I was 16.  I was working at a sleep away camp and I guess you could say I just wanted to be cool.  Hooked on my first drag.



Band camp?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 10, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Why is anyone still smoking today ?   Why not just blow your brains out and get it over with ? You're skiers, for gwad sakes people, your body is your tool, keep it waxed :lol:



I wax my tool whenever I have the chance.

Wait...what?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2011)

I answered cigars only as I smoke a couple a month but I am an ex- cigarette smoker as well.  I used to smoke about a pack a day but then quit when my son was born. I stayed off it for 7 years and then somehow started again for a couple of years. It will be 4 years for me without  a smoke later this month.


----------



## darent (Jan 10, 2011)

started in vietnam, you know the army,free cigs.  was off and on for years then twenty years ago just didn't like the smell and quit. don't miss it at all


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 11, 2011)

We're just a bunch of quitters around here, clearly.

Good for us...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

Bump...

Yep, I'm a quitter too


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2012)

Been probably 10 years already for me. I can't believe how much they get for a pack now.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 12, 2012)

What made it harder for me to quit was when I moved from Massachusetts to Colorado. It was almost 8 dollars a pack in MA, and then it was under 4 dollars a pack for the same cigs in CO


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 12, 2012)

Ex-cigarrette smoker, smoked for 15 years up to teo packs a day.  Quit cold turkey 9 years ago.  I have an occasion cigar or take a pipe (tobacco).


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 12, 2012)

3 years quit. I still think about it occasionally, particularly when walking the dog or something that could use a time killer. But then I think about the taste and smell, and the desire goes away.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> What made it harder for me to quit was when I moved from Massachusetts to Colorado. It was almost 8 dollars a pack in MA, and then it was under 4 dollars a pack for the same cigs in CO





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
You should have friends mail those cigarettes, think about how much money you could make.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> You should have friends mail those cigarettes, think about how much money you could make.



Why?

You can buy them for $1 a pack from the Indians on Long Island.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Why?
> 
> You can buy them for $1 a pack from the Indians on Long Island.





Just thinking of coworkers who might buy them. My coworkers use to buy the cheap Indian price cigarettes, but they started taxing online sales of that.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 14, 2012)

Pro quitter. I don't like regular cigarettes, but I like rolled tobacco. Lately I've been buying e-cigs here and there, and occasionally some nicotine losenges when I feel like I want a smoke.

I didn't smoke for about 5 years prior to starting again earlier this year. Used to just quit whenever with no problems. Seems a little harder this time around but I'm stepping down with the e-cigs. At least keeping my lungs healthy.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 15, 2012)

I quit smoking two years ago using e-cigs, I haven't had one tobacco cig since I got my e-cigs and I haven't wanted one.  My mindset going into switching to e-cigs was that I was replacing cigarettes with e-cigs, not quitting and it worked.  Now I really only use e-cigs on my ride to and from work but it wasn't a conscious choice to cut back on e-cigs, it just happened.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Just thinking of coworkers who might buy them. My coworkers use to buy the cheap Indian price cigarettes, but they started taxing online sales of that.


It takes me an hour to drive to the reservation, buy direct, no computer taxes. I was just there Tuesday. $10 a carton for loose bagged cigs. Packaged cigs were $20-$25 a carton. Much better than the $12.50 a pack they charge in the city.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 16, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Much better than the $12.50 a pack they charge in the city.




 $12.50 a pack? Are you serious? Is that in NYC proper? Glad I don't smoke anymore, I though $8 a pack was high in MA


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> $12.50 a pack? Are you serious? Is that in NYC proper? Glad I don't smoke anymore, I though $8 a pack was high in MA





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Up with all NYc taxes price of tobacco are ridiculous.


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2012)

I smoked cloves in college. I still keep a pack around and probably smoke about a pack a year, maybe? Usually when having a party in the summer I will have one or two at night. But that's about it. 

I also enjoy cigars now and again, I probably smoke 1 or 2 per year. 

Although it's been a while now, I think the last time I had a clove was like last February. 

Not a fan of regular cigarettes at all.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 17, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> $12.50 a pack? Are you serious? Is that in NYC proper? Glad I don't smoke anymore, I though $8 a pack was high in MA



I remember telling myself I'd quit when they hit $2 a pack. Of course, it was the early 90's in North Carolina, but still...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2015)

i wonder if those who smoke are also those who don't wear helmets


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 3, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i wonder if those who smoke are also those who don't wear helmets



Not here


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 3, 2015)

Woa bump from the past. I smoked when I first made this thread, it's been over 2 years since I quit cold turkey. Still get cravings occasionally though.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 3, 2015)

3 years this coming Monday. Chantix. Hope I didn't wait too long.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

Quit cold Turkey last summer.  Feel great except I gained 20#.  I tripled my exercise regimen when I quit, drink far less booze and eat better than before and it just packed on.   Weight stabilized around December and I still haven't shed the weight.  Pretty amazing how much nicotine boosts metabolism in my family.  Many ex-smokers in the family and we've all had the same experience.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2015)

started smoking around age of 13 (both parents smoked) 1977?? cigarettes cost $0.75 / pack at the gas station vending machine. 

smoked pack a day in high school up to age 25. quit cold turkey day after 25th birthday.  now @ 50 i'm smoke free for 25 years.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2015)

Wacky tabaacooc yes


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2015)

Smoked up to a pack a day off and on between ages 16 - 24. Haven't smoked in over 20 years.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2015)

I vape now


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 5, 2015)

snoseek said:


> I vape now



Been interested in it but know nothing about it.. Any advice


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2015)

Hope everyone soons quit smoking tobacco. Cancer sucks and so many other health issues due to tobacco.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> Been interested in it but know nothing about it.. Any advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They have disposables as a means of trying it.  

A few years ago, I invested about $150 in a fancy Volcano set up.  I had long time smoking friends who gave up the "analogue" cigarette and went fully "digital" with vaping. I'm guessing there are still some bad health side effects from vaping too, but it has to not be as bad for you as smoking.  I tried it, multiple flavors and dose amounts and did not like it.  It scratched the nicotine itch a bit, but it really just made me want the real thing.  Kind of like vegetarian bacon.  :lol:  I ended up giving the vaping kit to another friend.  Didn't work for him either.   

Cold Turkey and reading Alan Carr's "The Easy Way" was the right way to quit for me.  I also was motivated by my wife being pregnant.  I knew I definitely did not want to be a parent who smoked. I know nicotine replacement therapy (gums, lozengers, vaping, etc.) works for others, but I needed to break my body's physical addiction to nicotine in order to quit.  Anytime trying NRT in the past, I wound up smoking again in a week or two. 

I've passed the six month mark and still get cravings fairly frequently, but I think I'm in the clear and will never smoke again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Tobacco that is, for those of you who would be thinking amoung other lines.....
> 
> Unfortunately I do, have been for about 8 months now, mostly because of boredom



Hope you quit or try e cigarette. My close family member dad who is only 52 in great shape when u see him has heart issues from smoking a pack + a day . just found out he probably need bypass surgery only bad habits is smoking tobacco. If you must smoke enjoy MJ.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 4, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Hope you quit or try e cigarette. My close family member dad who is only 52 in great shape when u see him has heart issues from smoking a pack + a day . just found out he probably need bypass surgery only bad habits is smoking tobacco. If you must smoke enjoy MJ.



My Father smoked for years even after being diagnosed at the age of 24 
and loosing a kidney to Bladder Cancer,
He quit in his 50's and the cancer stopped coming back,he passed away at 77 from a supposedly not related lung disease.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 4, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> started smoking very young.. 12? i remember the first time i took a drag off a cigarette, some guy drove by threw his cigarette out the window, i picked it up and smoked it.
> 
> i'm old, cigs were $0.75 a pack when i started. i quit on my 25th birthday, haven't gone back to it since.



Very similar situation for me. Started stealing dad's Lucky unfiltered at about 12, smoked them and Camel UFs till 17-18 and switched to Marlboro Lights, cuz I wanted to cut back. 

Started two pack a day for the next 8 years! When they went to 2.50 a pack I quit. I can't imagine paying 8-10 dollars a pack for Marlboros now!! That's enough reason to stay an  ex-smoker!! Forget about the obvious health benefits!


----------

